# Cold start problem



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

I have an 85 scirocco with cis. When started cold after sitting overnight, if you touch the throttle it will die. You must let it run for about 30-45 seconds before touching throttle. I have checked for fuel system bleed off, holds pressure. Has great spark, compression, system pressure, no vacuum leaks. When it Warms up it runs great.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

bump for same problem


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

coolant temp sensor?

I know I have this issue and I am 90% sure its the CTS.


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have the same problem.. any word on the issue?


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup same here. But I replaced the CTS and still the same thing. I think I suspect a timing issue as it will start after three tries, but I have to rev the engine during which time I get a pre- ignition in the intake. I also have a power loss going up hill. I sort of suspect my timing is too far advanced...
sorry for the high jack.


----------



## boagey (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cold start/run*

I just took my 89 cabby to the mechanic and he told me it was the WUR or (warm-up) control pressure regulator. Mine will start and die a few times, but trying to drive it when it is cold it sputters and doesn't run, only when it it is warmed up, am I able to drive the car.


----------

